# EVENTT 15 July 19th



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

EvenTT 15 is here ! This year we have booked Beaulieu motor museum for our big club gathering and the date is set at July 19th. Beaulieu is a guaranteed great family day out with lots for everyone to enjoy including the world famous National Motor Museum, home to a stunning collection of automobiles telling the history of motoring through modern rally cars and F1 Grand Prix machines, Palace House, home of the Montagu family, historic Beaulieu Abbey which was founded in 1204 by Cistercian Monks, World of Top Gear featuring vehicles from some of the most ambitious challenges and On Screen Cars where the car is the star and includes TV and film favourites. For more information check out the website - http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/ Tickets are available from the club shop Priced at £12 for club members (£16 for non members) and £8 for kids. This gives full access to all facilities and is great value for money. We look forward to seeing everyone at this years big eventt !

Hotel for evenTT 15

For the evenTT we have secured some Hotel rooms at the Hilton southampton situated about 10 miles from Beaulieu. These are available for the Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights so those travelling furthur can make a weekend of it and they are priced at £99 for B+B per night or £140 for Dinner B+B, for a double room.

TTOC AGM

This will be held on saturday night at the Hilton.

evenTT tickets and hotel rooms can be booked HERE


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

great venue, lots to see and do


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I could organise a short drive around the forest in the Saturday, mid afternoon, returning to hotel in time for dinner & agm?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That sounds good spike, can you pm with some details.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't forget folks the biggest TT evenTT of the year tickets and hotel rooms are on sale now

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=28_75


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. I paid for tickets a while back and just wanted to know if get tickets through the post or I'm to print off something? Apologies for the question as I'm unsure as this being my first time ever going to one of these events. 

Paul


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Paul, tickets will be emailed to You nearer the time and will need printing off.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

malstt said:


> Hi Paul, tickets will be emailed to You nearer the time and will need printing off.


Thank you. Can't wait! 

Paul


----------



## adambiggs86 (May 10, 2015)

Is it possible to put my car on show at the event? I am TTOC Member


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi yes. Everyone welcome just buy a ticket from the club shop.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

any idea now when tickets are being emailed out? Getting pretty close to the Eventt

Paul


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Should be the week before i think. Will check 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you. Would be nice to when there sent. 

Paul


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will be the week before 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just over a week to go to the biggest TT only event of the year , will you be there? 
Get your tickets at www.ttoc.co.uk/shop

See you there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Advance ticket sales end tonight after that it's pay on the gate.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm getting excited now 

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if everyone else is getting excited


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Has sunshine been ordered for the whole day ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Typical, bought my ticket in advance and forecast now says rain 
Bugger !!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks ok to me so far:

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/SO42_7ZN

Rain overnight and then bright and sunny from the time we'll be on site setting up. 

Don't panic!


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

We have just had breakfast at Morrisons Totton. Waiting for everybody else now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd just like to thank Spike for a great day out today really enjoyed it . If I see one more pony or cyclist I'll scream lol (Like)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah me too ! Big thanks to spike for a great well orginised cruise 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'd just like to thank Spike for a great day out today really enjoyed it . If I see one more pony or cyclist I'll scream lol (Like)


Yep great weekend so far 8) looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Today was awesome! Even if we did have to stop for ponies and donkies

J
Xx


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Enjoy the day everyone look forward to seeing all the pictures later.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

After overnight light rain, the sun is shining down here on the South Coast, looks like it is going to be a great day 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WEATHER IS FINE 
WISH YOU WERE HERE
John and Helen x


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

What a great day. Loads of TTs, and so much to do. Loved being a big kid, did the monorail, vintage bus and blagged a ride on the blue vintage car. Motor museum was good as was the Top Gear stuff. A big well done to all who organised this. Keep it up 
Stewart


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

OeTT said:


> What a great day. Loads of TTs, and so much to do. Loved being a big kid, did the monorail, vintage bus and blagged a ride on the blue vintage car. Motor museum was good as was the Top Gear stuff. A big well done to all who organised this. Keep it up
> Stewart


I think Stuart sums the day up, it was truly great and the goody bag was a bonus, even the sun did its bit, many thanks to everyone involved.
Keith


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> OeTT wrote:
> What a great day. Loads of TTs, and so much to do. Loved being a big kid, did the monorail, vintage bus and blagged a ride on the blue vintage car. Motor museum was good as was the Top Gear stuff. A big well done to all who organised this. Keep it up
> Stewart





> j8keith wrote:
> I think Stuart sums the day up, it was truly great and the goody bag was a bonus, even the sun did its bit, many thanks to everyone involved.
> Keith


As above, good day out, first annual event, great choice of venue [especially for those in the south :wink: ]

Well done to everyone, organisers, trade stands and attendees.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Fantastic day out, thanks to the organisers, who make it what it is 

Great turn out too 

Anyone with a suggestion for venue, the TTOC would like to hear from you. They need somewhere with parking, and something to do/see as well as looking at each others cars.

Oh needs to be up norf, I said just north of the M4, but think they mean midlands lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

spike said:


> Fantastic day out, thanks to the organisers, who make it what it is
> 
> Great turn out too
> 
> ...


Haynes museum Yeovil sounds ideal then :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeovil , Yeovil we'd have to set off on the Monday before


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow! What a day! I think I need a month to recover!

Thank you to everyone who turned up the attendance was outstanding, and it was great to meet lots of new people and finally put faces to names 

Fantastic day with amazing weather, certainly makes me feel proud to be part of such an amazing club your all amazing!

J
xx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day so good to see so many faces old and new some with new cars others with their spotless originals . Still think it's going a bit far to buy a new car to win an award .


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Was a great day ! 
3 hours each way and came home with a tan !! 
Wife thinks I've been to Spain for the day lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Was a great day !
> 3 hours each way and came home with a tan !!
> Wife thinks I've been to Spain for the day lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


ha ha not all bad then!

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Really enjoyed it, met some great people too

How was the performance with the remap on the way home Jess ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

amazing! clocked 191 on liquid but it was still quite hot out, so I'm hoping that on cold tomorrow morning she will do better 

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Talking of horse power !! 
Did anyone else encounter the pikeys racing there horses on there way out ??

I got caught right up in it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> Talking of horse power !!
> Did anyone else encounter the pikeys racing there horses on there way out ??
> 
> I got caught right up in it
> ...


lol no left quite some time after you lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There was hundreds of em racing there horses on the roads

Like this









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh.....lol did you have fun with them? lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I won one of my races !!! 
Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

I got stuck in those horses for nearly 20 mins,hundreds of them everywhere.The EvenTT 15 was excellent.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic day and big thanks to the organisers you did a super job perfect venue and even managing to arrange the sun to shine all day.
Having decided to enter the Concours after a request for more numbers to enter I was dead chuffed to come runner up to Yellow with his amazing Roadster. Already looking forward to meeting you all again at ADI.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I would to.say a big thankyou to everyone who attendes and a even bigger one to spoke for his great cruise out on the saturday.  looking forward to next years eventt weekend. Any suggestions for a venue please email.the committee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

malstt said:


> I would to.say a big thankyou to everyone who attendes and a even bigger one to spoke for his great cruise out on the saturday.  looking forward to next years eventt weekend. Any suggestions for a venue please email.the committee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


DRURIDGE BAY COUNTRY PARK?????


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

How about Donington? Certainly Midlands


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Or even Malory park

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just over a week to go to the biggest TT only event of the year , will you be there?
> Get your tickets at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop
> 
> See you there


Nice to catch up matey


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Glad I turned up for this, was a little late, 1 o'clock after encountering the Horses!!
But my wife, two boys and I had a great day out, the last TT meet we attended was at Duxford 2010  
Was nice to look at everyone else's pride and joy and enjoy the museum.
Good choice of venue,look forward to the next.
Thanks to the organisers.
Peter


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Great day - Thanks for arranging.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cracking day one of the best events to date IMOP 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cracking day one of the best events to date IMOP 8)


did you have enough room in your car for your many (well deserved) trophies? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great day in my back yard!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spike said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cracking day one of the best events to date IMOP 8)
> ...


I did mate cheers but Beth had to get the bus home :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Oiii tidy up your sig always has annoyed me you have great attention to the details yet your sig info is pants xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> Oiii tidy up your sig always has annoyed me you have great attention to the details yet your sig info is pants xx


Beth, has amazing attention to detail.....hence why his sig info is pants lol

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So we have a pair of comedians on the forum :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just over a week to go to the biggest TT only event of the year , will you be there?
> ...


Where's that like button , great to see you again John that's brilliant


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tag team lol

J
xx


----------



## carstome (Jan 20, 2015)

Venue suggestion......Shelsley Walsh, beautiful countryside, hill climb, history...worcestershire


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Another suggestion! North West please :roll:

Hak


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

On behalf of the club, we would like to thank everyone who attended. We hope you enjoyed the day and even more so the glorious weather we had.

There are many brilliant pictures flying around and if you would like to have yours featured in the video documenting the day please email them to Jess @ [email protected]

Once again, thank you to everyone who came and supported the TTOC and our traders.

TTOC Committee


----------

